# Urgent! 2 y.o. Sudden deep growling at grandmother!?



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, so, tonight was no different from any other night. I live with my grandmother and because I'm away at school most of the day, she is usually the one playing with him during the day. She's no stranger, he loves her, they pal around, nothing out of the ordinary right? Typical dog-loving family here.

Well, she decided to give him a treat (these little wrapped beef sticks) and he went ahead and ate that. He must have tracked in a leaf at some point as there was one laying on the carpet. But the damndest thing happened when she went to pick it up.

Faelan growled. And it wasn't the playful noises he makes. This was the "No" growl. This just started literally 10 minutes ago from the time of this posting.

Now, any time she approaches him, he gives off that same deep growl. Ears flatten, tail starts to tuck. He comes to me and sits by my side, rubs his head against me, lets me pet him just about anywhere. But now she can't do any of the most basic actions, even trying to walk by! I've had to crate him and close the cage for the first time in a LONG time, because I just don't know what he's going to do. Even if she walks by the front of his crate, he growls from the inside.

I (think) know you're not supposed to "discipline" this, as it could lead to silent attacks. I am at a complete and utter loss, and this is really troubling the both of us. The only major development I could think of is that two days ago, we believe he sprained his right front paw while playing. It was a limp the day before, but he's seemed perfectly fine today, running around, jumping, the like. Could he really be hurting now?


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

Running him by our ER the next town over. This is just too bizzare.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Did the growling occur at the same time as she gave him the beef stick, or immediately afterwards? Was there something in the stick that was spicy or hot or could possibly cause him to be associating her with some sort of pain?


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Did the growling occur at the same time as she gave him the beef stick, or immediately afterwards? Was there something in the stick that was spicy or hot or could possibly cause him to be associating her with some sort of pain?


Its kind of long so if he ate/swallowed it without chewing on it like he normally does it could poke him inside I guess. Its just a mild beef thing, like a slice rolled up into a tube/stick shape and dried.

She gave it to him, and a minute later she went to pet him and he wanted nothing to do with her. I'm at the ER vet now.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

How is Faelan?


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

Just got back from the vet. Had him x-rayed after the vet noticed his front right paw (the injured one) had some joint popping, but it was inconclusive. Sent it off to a Radiologist to see if it's anything. Had elevated AST, which coincided with getting hurt.

Given some Tramadol and Rimadyl (carprofen) and sentenced to bed rest for two weeks. Poor guy is going to go NUTS!

I guess we're calling it a sprain, that got aggravated to the point of discomfort. It was strange how sudden the behavior shifted, but I guess it got to him. When we got home, he went straight for her bed and jumped in to say hi the normal way. Hopefully things are back to normal-ish!

I also had his hips x-rayed while we he was sedated, since he just turned 2 and all. More  news; while it's not bad, it's not great either. Pics are here in the X-Ray thread I made.

(I also guess this belongs in health now. It was kind of a scare when it happened, but, I guess pain would explain the sudden aggression.)


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if his tail is tucked hes scared watch your grandmas eyes close does she have that deep stare? and stares at him? tell her to ignore your dog and pretend he doesnt exist. 


The dogs that are aggressive and wanting to fight seem to hold their tail out and swish it back and fourth like a kink is in it. JMHO Like a cat before a fight kinda.


----------

